# THE Preachers Complete Homiletical Commentary 32 Vol's



## puritanbooks (Jun 6, 2013)

THE Preachers Complete Homiletical Commentary 32 Vol's

Go to my website Welcome to Puritan Books

Click on the ftpdownload

In username place
username5

In password place
123preach123

visit my other posts for more downloads
thanks


----------



## C. M. Sheffield (Jun 6, 2013)

Is this commentary the same as "The Pulpit Commentary"?


----------



## C. M. Sheffield (Jun 6, 2013)

You might consider how these documents could be navigated with more ease. As it is, this resource would be too difficult to use because of not being able to quickly navigate to the relevant section of Scripture.


----------



## puritanbooks (Jun 7, 2013)

No its much better then the pulpit commentary.
thank's for asking.

in gospel bonds
Barry


----------



## puritanbooks (Jun 7, 2013)

Thankyou for sharing with me, I really needed to hear what you just had to say. 
The downloaded books are free, and so is your opinion.

in gospel bonds 
Barry


----------



## Shawn Mathis (Jun 7, 2013)

If these are simple pdfs, you can find your relevant section as needed and then create a bookmark. The bookmarks will grow over time.


----------



## Goodcheer68 (Jun 7, 2013)




----------



## C. M. Sheffield (Jun 7, 2013)

puritanbooks said:


> Thankyou for sharing with me, I really needed to hear what you just had to say.
> The downloaded books are free, and so is your opinion.



I'm always surprised by what offends people on these forums. 

I was only offering constructive criticism. You have apparently gone through the trouble of starting a website dedicated to offering these materials. So I would assume you would want people to actually visit the site and make use of the materials. I would think feed back would be appreciated. But I can see I was wrong. I'm not very computer savvy and I was sharing with you my thoughts. I didn't honestly know how I would lactate a specific book of the Bible in the numerous files that were listed. Why you automatically assumed ill intent on my part, I don't know. But there was none.


----------



## puritanbooks (Jun 7, 2013)

That's the one thing about the english language, people interpret each there own way. Your not being computor savvy , how could I know this..? Maybe someone can help you with the downloads to obtain what you want to do with these files ..
thanks

in gospel bonds
barry


----------



## C. M. Sheffield (Jun 8, 2013)

puritanbooks said:


> That's the one thing about the english language, people interpret each there own way. Your not being computor savvy , how could I know this..? Maybe someone can help you with the downloads to obtain what you want to do with these files ..
> thanks



You seem to have missed my point. There was really no reason for you to react in the way you did. And apparently, I am not the only one who thinks so. Look, bottom line, I meant no ill will by what I said. If you took it that way, I apologize. But in the future, realize we're brethren here on PB and give the other person the benefit of the doubt when they say something, not assuming the worst, because brotherly love should guard us from being easily offended (1 Cor. 13:5).


----------



## puritanbooks (Jun 8, 2013)

You seem to have missed my point. There was really no reason for you to react in the way you did. And apparently, I am not the only one who thinks so. Look, bottom line, I meant no ill will by what I said. If you took it that way, I apologize. But in the future, realize we're brethren here on PB and give the other person the benefit of the doubt when they say something, not assuming the worst, because brotherly love should guard us from being easily offended (1 Cor. 13:5). 



Good i'm glad you now understand. Enjoy the free books.
Take good care

in gospel bonds
Barry


----------



## C. M. Sheffield (Jun 8, 2013)

Your responses seem markedly inconsonant with the closing line of your posts.


----------



## puritanbooks (Jun 8, 2013)

Thankyou, good sir

barry


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Jun 8, 2013)

puritanbooks said:


> THE Preachers Complete Homiletical Commentary 32 Vol's
> 
> Go to my website Welcome to Puritan Books
> 
> ...



Thank you for all the hard work that went into this. What is the difference between the -BW and the non-BW versions? Is one color and the other Black and White?

To any interested, one way to speed up getting the collection is to use an FTP client like Filezilla or use Windows Explorer instead of a normal web page. You'll be able to download multiple files at a time that way.


----------



## puritanbooks (Jun 8, 2013)

No difference in the text, only in the pages. 

Yes, the ftp client FileZilla is much better to download.

I will be posting many many volumes of books to download in my postings..

enjoy
barry


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Jun 8, 2013)

C. M. Sheffield said:


> You might consider how these documents could be navigated with more ease. As it is, this resource would be too difficult to use because of not being able to quickly navigate to the relevant section of Scripture.



I don't agree they are "too difficult" in the least. I just downloaded the Genesis work and it has a Table of Contents in the front broken down by the verses and what page number they may be found on. I jumped to page 62 and, Voila!, verses 8-12 just as in the Table of Contents. Is it Logos? No. Does that make it "too difficult" to use? No.


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Jun 8, 2013)

BTW, here's the Logos version: Preacher

The above is much cheaper obviously.

Just a quick question Barry. Is this the complete set? How come some have 38 volumes in their set? I haven't had a chance to download all of them and don't know the history of this collection.


----------



## C. M. Sheffield (Jun 8, 2013)

Semper Fidelis said:


> I don't agree they are "too difficult" in the least. I just downloaded the Genesis work and it has a Table of Contents in the front broken down by the verses and what page number they may be found on. I jumped to page 62 and, Voila!, verses 8-12 just as in the Table of Contents. Is it Logos? No. Does that make it "too difficult" to use? No.



For whatever reason, when it came up in my computer it had no such table of contents.


----------



## puritanbooks (Jun 8, 2013)

its not the logos set its 32 volumes of the early 1900 century...
myself i think the commentary content here is more of a deeper text.
barry


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Jun 8, 2013)

The Logos set is from the early 19th century as well. Same authors.


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Jun 8, 2013)

C. M. Sheffield said:


> Semper Fidelis said:
> 
> 
> > I don't agree they are "too difficult" in the least. I just downloaded the Genesis work and it has a Table of Contents in the front broken down by the verses and what page number they may be found on. I jumped to page 62 and, Voila!, verses 8-12 just as in the Table of Contents. Is it Logos? No. Does that make it "too difficult" to use? No.
> ...



Try paging down through the first few pages of the PDF.


----------



## davenporter (Jun 9, 2013)

This is legal, right? I just want to make sure before I make use of it; seems too good to be true.


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Jun 9, 2013)

The Copyright on this resource has long expired. You can find the volumes at archive.org.

http://openlibrary.org/search?q=preacher's+complete+homiletical+commentary


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Jun 9, 2013)

OK, here's a way to get many different versions of this resource from archive.org. I checked and they have all 32 volumes. I'm guessing that puritan-books may have simply downloaded these resources as the filename is exactly the same.

Anyhow for any given volume the URL is as below:

```
http://openlibrary.org/books/ia:preacherscomplet01newy/The_Preacher's_complete_homiletical_commentary_(on_an_original_plan).
```

Just replace the 01 with a 02, 03, ..., 32.

From each page you can get the resource in PDF, .MOBI, .EPUB, etc. Volumes 21 and 32 are the general indexes for the OT and NT respectively.

This is such a cool resource.


----------



## FenderPriest (Jun 9, 2013)

I'm not familiar with these volumes, their theological tradition or history. Can anybody give a short synopsis of them?


----------

